# New Addition!



## binkies (Jul 10, 2006)

This is little debbie. she is 7 weeks old and 11 oz. She came from a drop off at a farm store. Her fate was snake food, but the man couldnt do it and gave her to the farm store owners. I dont know if I can keep her. Tulla hates her and took a big chunk out of her. I will read up on bonding and see what I can do.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

She is sooo adorable!:inlove: How could you not keep her!

What a brave and strong girl she is, running around with such a BIG wound!:shock:

Hope you can work things out so this precious girl becomes a permanent part of your family:bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, talk about a battle wound! I hope the little darling heals well, she's really adorable. Good luck, I really hope you can keep her! Is it because she doesn't get along with your other buns? Because you could always keep them seperated... or try the bonding process once she heals? If I lived in Virginia I'd come take her off of your hands for you


----------



## Mummel (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you sure Tulla is vegetarian? :shock:

The little bun is so cute. The ears are bigger than her ^^ 

Bonding my Muemmel with other buns took months..and I usually had to wait until the youngsters were strong enough to fight back.

Wish you good luck


----------



## Hollie (Jul 11, 2006)

What a beautiful little lady! I hope you can keep her


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2006)

Im glad you started a blog for this little one! She is do dang cute. And I love that you named her little debbie (bc everyone was trying to eat her !

If I were you, I would wait until she is a bit older (like maybe 6-7 months) and then try to think about bonding again. Wait until she has (hopefully) forgotten about being Tulla food and until she is able to defend herself. 

You will just have to be prepared to take it slow. Would you just be able to house her separate from the other two if they cant be bonded later?

Keep us updated on this LD's recovery..what a brave little bun!

-Haley


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG!! That wound is huge. Are you treating it? I think she needs antibiotics and/or to have a vet look at it.


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> OMG!! That wound is huge. Are you treating it? I think she needs antibiotics and/or to have a vet look at it.


 See the previous post:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14611&forum_id=1

(the vet did stitch her up and have her meds.

haley


----------



## binkies (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone! And thank you Haley for posting the link, I have been out of town all day.



I am keeping her. Just cant stand to not!!!!


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2006)

You're welcome...Just thought I would put everyone's mind at ease  

I am glad to hear you will keep the little girl! I think bonding isnt out of the questions when she's older. Keep me posted 

-Haley


----------



## binkies (Jul 11, 2006)

Ivory loves her! So at least she gets some good attention from an older bun. I dont let Tulla anywhere near her.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

*binkies wrote: *


> I am keeping her. Just cant stand to not!!!!


 

I knew you couldn't get rid of that precious girl! Bet you she stole your heart the day you brought her home!! :hearts: Congratulation on your new addition to the family
And give your brave girl a hug for me:hug2


----------



## binkies (Jul 12, 2006)

She stole my heart at first site!!! I wanted to keep her and planned on it. I just got scared when Tulla went bad.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, I completely understand. When keoki attacked goku, I felt so awful that I let this happened. I just wanted all my buns to love each other! Like all of us


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 12, 2006)

*hh2420 wrote: *


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OMG!! That wound is huge. Are you treating it? I think she needs antibiotics and/or to have a vet look at it.
> ...


oh ok, cool. I was worried for a second.


----------



## binkies (Jul 14, 2006)

Everyone has been asking about the little critter so here she is! She is healing really well and has never even acted like she hurts. She eats well, no poo problems from the antibiotics, and is very active.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2006)

What a sweet little baby! Looks like Tulla is jealous. Bad Tulla!


----------



## binkies (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 17, 2006)

Ooohhh, it looks sooo much better! She is such a good healer! Glad to hear she is doing well!!:colors::bunnydance:


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 17, 2006)

What a gorgeous little dutch. She is soo cute!! Good luck with her. 

Debbie is such a cute name!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2006)

I am so pleased that Debbie has found her forever home with you. She is just the sweetest little thing. Looks like her wound is starting to heal nicely - what a brave girl she is 

Jan


----------

